# Referring people to TUG



## dmharris (Jan 21, 2014)

Is there any kudos for referring people to TUG?  E.g. recruit 3 members, get a free membership?  I've been dropping TUG's info like crazy here at Oceana Palms.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes - if they use your user name as a sign-up referral you get credit.



> Timeshare Users Group Member Referral Program
> Refer a friend to TUG!
> 
> Never Pay Membership Dues Again!
> ...


----------



## dmharris (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Denise!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2014)

Keep in mind, they have to sign up for the members area of TUG. That is at TUG2.net. Registering on the BBS and participating in the forums doesn't get you the referral benefit unless they also become members.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 21, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Keep in mind, they have to sign up for the members area of TUG. That is at TUG2.net. Registering on the BBS and participating in the forums doesn't get you the referral benefit unless they also become members.



Good to know!  Thanks!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 22, 2014)

Is there any way to find out how many people (if any) have used my name when joining? I'd like to know how close to a lifetime membership I am. 

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2014)

I believe you get an email or pm when someone uses you for a sign-up referral.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 22, 2014)

that is correct, every time someone refers you you will get an email from TUG with your current referral count.


----------

